

How Dread Pirate Roberts got caught - enscr
https://medium.com/p/d48995e8eb5a

======
pessimizer
>it’s clear this guy was an amateur for someone running the largest drug
dealing website in the world.

That's a bit obnoxious to say about someone who seems to have only slipped up
once, during development, by linking his real name to that "altoids" handle.
In what way is that amateur?

~~~
adamnemecek
Honestly, that was kind of a rookie mistake.

------
Pxtl
I assume the first one, the slip-up with the Altoids username, was what tipped
them off and allowed them to gather all the other evidence. Without that
they'd have known he used a coffee shop in San Francisco and maybe they could
have caught him there, but that's it.

The internet never forgets.

~~~
enscr
> The internet never forgets

& never forgives...

------
enscr
The complaint [PDF] :
[http://www1.icsi.berkeley.edu/~nweaver/UlbrichtCriminalCompl...](http://www1.icsi.berkeley.edu/~nweaver/UlbrichtCriminalComplaint.pdf)

------
jnazario
a reminder of this presentation: [http://www.slideshare.net/grugq/opsec-for-
hackers](http://www.slideshare.net/grugq/opsec-for-hackers)

DPR made a few of these mistakes, it seems. also remember, "pigs get fed but
hogs get slaughtered." 80mn (allegedly) in sales is a hog.

